

Onefinestay Launches New Local Area Pages - andrewingram
http://tech.onefinestay.com/post/53932216570/how-to-discover-the-hottest-places-in-london-and-new

======
andrewingram
I worked on this one myself, I had a lot of fun building the widget with
backbone.js. There'll be a blog post about the technical stuff later, but feel
free to ask me any questions.

